# Embossed Melchers case bottle



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't fins out anything on this recent find. Bottles from this dig I have been able to find are circa 1890. There is no case wear on the bottle. It could use a good cleaning. When held up to the light it looks more reddish than anything. No green or olive at all. The only thing similar I've been able to find have j j melchers embossed on them and are green/olive in colour. Any help you could give me will be greatly appreciated. It was dug in Belleville, Ontario.
 Thanks
 Debbie


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2012)

Its a bit out of focus. got any better pics? looks like a pretty decent bottle.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

It lost it's focus when I resized it and don't know how to fix it. I'm going to try again and hope it turns out better.
 Thanks
 debbie


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope this one is better.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Debbie,

 Continued welcomes. It helps to have natural light shining through the glass if at all possible.




From.







From.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

MELCHERS GROUP is an independent family owned company. The present C.E.O. of the holding is Mr. Pieter A. Vonk Sr., who has a lifetime experience in the alcoholic beverage industry is since 1997 assisted by his son Mr. Pieter A. Vonk Jr., now as Commercial Director. 

 P. MELCHERS DISTILLERY â€“ LOCOMOTIEF â€“ founded in 1837 by the Melchers family and since then built their distilling tradition. The distillery started as a small family business but rapidly increased their activities in the liquor trade to become one of the leading and important producers and exporters of Dutch Genevers, Liqueurs and the famous Dutch Advocaat. The production and offices were located from 1837 until 1985 at the â€œLange Havenâ€ in the city of Schiedam. 

 Since 1985 new export offices were opened in the village of Nijkerk and from the 1st. of June 2003 we moved our export offices and warehouse to Lelystad. The old distillery at the â€œLange Havenâ€ has been renovated in 1994 in the authentic style and is now being used as the National Dutch Distillery Museum, complete with the authentic distillery and pot-stills.

 When taken over in 1975 by the Vonk family the distillery has expanded and became a large producer and exporter of beverages and spirits with markets in many foreign countries, providing this markets with products such as Whisky, Vodka, Brandy, Rum, Liqueurs and Creams. With Rembrandt Vodka, Dry Gin, Light & Dry White Rum and Golden Dark Rum as one of the strong branded products.

 MELCHERS BREWERY, founded in 1877, has more then 125 years experience in brewing tradition, offering high quality beers to satisfy many foreign markets. After winning the prestigious international award at the International Show in Brussels in 1937, the excellence in brewing was recognized. Melchers was again elected in 1995 to win another International Award in Havana for their brand Rembrandt Masterpiece Lager Beer." From.






















 "European made mouth-blown bottles tended to have "true" applied finishes much later than American made bottle, i.e., well into the 20th century. 

  For example, the crudely applied oil finish pictured to the right is on a Dutch-made gin bottle that bears a label identifying it as having been made no earlier than 1914 when an elephant became the trademark for H. H. Melchers - the Schiedam company that used this bottle (Vermeulen 2000; Vermeulen pers. communication 2008).  This bottle also has additional body crudity to it (wavy bubble laden glass) that would diagnostically place it from the 1860s to 1880s if actually made in the U. S.   Click the following links for more images of this Dutch gin bottle: base view (cup-bottom mold); view of the label and the trade mark elephant; view of the embossing.  (Photos courtesy of Ed Stephens.)" From.




From.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the information. I'm gonna take Surfaceone'a advice and take some pics outside. I took the ones above in the middle of the night because not being able to find any info on the bottle was driving me crazy!! The base on my bottle is simillar to the ast picture above except the circle fills in more of the square base.
 Thanks
 Debbie


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Debbie,

 Looking forward to your new photos. Sounds like you've got a good dig going.

 Keep an eye peeled for one of these.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been great so far!! Going back tomorrow. Finding beer, liquor, medicine, food, soda. Got a real nice Ed Pinaud Paris with the embossed basket above name and scripted name on bottom.

 My best find so far has been this forum!

 Thanks for all the help.
 Debbie


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

I found the exact same bottle right here on this forum. On my bottle the C looks like and upside down G so I googled it spelled with a G and was taken to this post  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-20311/tm.htm It was posted in 2005. The C/G is definitely a C on the JJ MELCHERS case bottles.


----------

